# Diet Pill Question



## Thelostchild (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a question? It's kind of dumb but oh well.

What does diet pills do to your body mentally and physically. Do they really work?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmmm... it depends on the diet pills. Those that involve stimulants (e.g., amphetamines, etc.) are generally bad news; those that do not either are probably not good for you or don't really work. Even if you manage to find one that does work, it's only going to be effective temporarily.

I really don't think that's an answer for you, LostChild. I doubt that it's really an answer for anyone, frankly.


----------



## Halo (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi LostChild,

I am not going to be able to answer your question about the diet pills but I can tell you from experience that the only way to lose weight is to eat healthy and exercise. Trust me I have tried it all....and I mean all. I do have to agree with Dr. B that I don't really think that they are the answer for you or for anyone.

Take Care
Nancy


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 16, 2006)

It was just out of curiosity, I hear so much about it . Its sound tempting but, I bet they don't even work. thanks all


----------



## Thelostchild (May 2, 2006)

ok so I confess Iam taking a diet pill.I know its not the best thing to be doing. gosh I feel so guilty now and ashamed. But I have to do it I have to loose weight. And so far its been a success.


----------



## Halo (May 2, 2006)

Hi LostChild,

My first thought when you said that you have to lose weight was....do you really need to lose or are you just obsessed with your weight. I know from your other posts that your goal is to be underweight and I was wondering if this is how you are planning on achieving that goal.  As I said before, I don't know much about diet pills but again I have tried everything else under the sun...even hypnosis. I would think, like with many other quick/fad diets that yes the diet pills will work for a while but once you decide to stop taking them then you might see that you will start to gain weight which might make you start spiralling downward. I know that it happened to me when I tried different methods to lose. 

Just thoughts.
Nancy


----------



## Thelostchild (May 2, 2006)

I believe it when you say after taking a diet pill for a while the can ware off and you can gain back your weight. its funny though last year I was on that relacore and I just stopped taking it no reason but i never gain my weight back until I broke my leg. no I really don't need to loose weight Iam obsessed with loosing weight, but Im scared to get fat. Yes being under weight is my goal as sad as it sounds to alot of people being under weight is my goal.


----------



## ThatLady (May 2, 2006)

TLC, I noted you're taking Lamictal. I do hope you've mentioned to your doctor that you're also taking a diet pill, and which one you're taking. Lamictal can interact with any number of OTC medications in a negative way. You don't want to start taking something along with Lamictal without discussing it with your doctor first, hon. The consequences could be more than you've bargained for.


----------



## Thelostchild (May 2, 2006)

eek Id better do some investagation. If i can find out information my self id rather do that. but if not I will tell him what im up to. oh gosh im scared


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 2, 2006)

I don't know anything specifrically about diet pills and Lamictal but one of the things that is very clear in the literature is that adverse effects, including "the rash", are more likely when lamictal is being used along with other medications. Certain other medications like birth control pills may also alter the dose of Lamictal required.


----------



## Thelostchild (May 2, 2006)

oK I feel extreamly embarrassed, scared for telling everyone about this.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 2, 2006)

No need to be embarrassed, TLC. It's a good reminder for other people that it's always wise to make sure your doctor knows about ALL other medications you're taking, including common over-the-counter drugs and "natural remedies" (and recreational or "street" drugs).


----------



## Thelostchild (May 2, 2006)

I don't do street drugs or anyother illegal drugs if thats what you ment


----------



## Thelostchild (May 2, 2006)

I don't under stand why im so obessesed with being under weight. I don't understand. My mind tells me what im doing is wrong but I continue to do it. My left side of my brain says do it get your self skinny if you don't your going to get fat. and then my right side of my brain tells me what in the heck are you doing to your self all you have to do is watch what you eat and exercise you were never fat to begin with whats your problem.. This seems very weird to me.. Is this normal


----------



## Halo (May 2, 2006)

I think ThatLady and Dr. B. are right about the interactions that can take place with OTC meds and prescribed meds. Even though I am sometimes scared to admit to my psychiatrist the OTC meds that I use to self-medicate and escape, I always tell her so that we can discuss the side effects or problems that might arise because of the prescriptions of meds that she has given me. I really don't want to make things worse so I try and be very honest with her, no matter how scared or even embarrassed I may be.

Anyway, I think that it would be great if you talked to your doctor and told him/her about what diet pill you are taking. Also, maybe by telling then it will open his/her eyes and open up the discussion to the issue of your weight and your ultimate goal.

From experience I can say to be careful about the research/information that you can get on the internet if that is where you are planning on getting your information. Please make sure that it is a reliable site and also don't believe everything you read, especially if if is from the makers of the diet pill because I am sure that they are going to convince you that they are completely safe for you.

Again, Take Care
Nancy


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 2, 2006)

TLC said:
			
		

> I don't do street drugs or any other illegal drugs if thats what you meant



No, I wasn't trying to imply that at all. I was just making the general statement that ALL drugs, legal or illegal, prescription or over-the-counter, including herbal remedies and "naturopathic remedies", can interact with medications your doctor prescribes - and that it's important that you keep your doctor informed to reduce the chance of a serious adverse reaction.


----------



## fancy792 (May 2, 2006)

One thing that I can share with you is, I've tried so many of them. They work for 1 or 2 weeks not counting the different side effect. then it pay back time....you gain even more then what you had to lose. Now i'm talking about the over the counter pills. Before a competition it does help to cut and show muscle....but it really effect you physically and mentally. In the US they have more and here lots are band or change ingredient. 

Be very careful if your thinking of trying. One thig I can say is take your time to lose the weight and get your food balance and right balance exercise. Reading the post from before....you exercise to much and eat not enough from what you wrote...your body goes in starvation mode and you don't lose that way. 

It took time to put the weight up and it taks time to lose it. When it sounds to good to be true it usually true!

There is never a question that isn't worth answering. Ask away everyone here can answer!

Keep us posted if you do or not!


----------



## Thelostchild (May 3, 2006)

Im sorry Dave I didn't think you were saying anything about me doing drugs. I understand now sorry about that


----------



## Thelostchild (May 11, 2006)

I've been off the diet pills for 6 days. I don't plan on taking them anymore.


----------



## Peanut (May 11, 2006)

Good for you! :goodjob: I think that is a really wise decision!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 11, 2006)

Excellent, TLC!! Really excellent!


----------



## Halo (May 12, 2006)

Congrats TLC  Keep it up...I have faith in you. 

Good Job :goodjob:

Nancy


----------



## Thelostchild (May 12, 2006)

Thanks. I decided that if im taking these pills they are not going to work while im sitting on my butt.


----------



## Halo (May 12, 2006)

I would think that whether you are sitting on your butt or not they are going to work very well....trust me.

Congrats again. :goodjob: 

Nancy


----------



## ThatLady (May 12, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you've stopped the diet pills, TLC. They weren't going to "work" whether you were sitting on your butt, or not. All those things will do is cause you more problems than you already have to deal with.


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, I'm late in responding to this - however, I read a few posts ago that when you stop taking the diet pills you tend to put the weight back on. This is true, but its not the crux of the issue. Taking these diet pills also messes with your metabolisim, and you may find it difficult to loose weight naturally afterwards, and find putting it on comes alot quicker than before too.


----------



## Halo (Jan 14, 2007)

Current Topic Split to Temptation for Quick Fix


----------



## goldiemaz (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't comment on diet pills from a medical point of view since I'm not a doctor.  But I simply don't believe in anything that's not natural.  They tend to have negative side effects.  If you want to lose weight, I suggest you eating healty, balanced meals and exercise at least 3 times a week, at least 40 minutes each time.  If exercising sound intimidating, try walking 20 minutes every day.  Walking works for me.


----------

